# Aufrüsten des PCs



## Shelung (13. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute.

Mein Rechner ist nun schon wieder etwas eingestaubt. 

Und ich müsste mal neuen PC Bildschirm und Graka einkaufen gehen. Nur bin ich mir etwas unsicher ob mein Prozessor noch so lange alles locker mitnimmt.

Ich habe noch den alten i5-750 LGA1156 mit 2,66 der mit Turbo auf 2,8-3,2 taktet.  
An i7 der Baureihe komm ich günstig nicht ran ^^


Meine Frage ist ob der für die zukunft noch reicht. Aktuell gehen die PC spiele mit Leistung nicht wirklich hoch aber ich bin etwas unsicher wo mein Prozessor Leitungsmäßig steht. 

P.s. hat jemand das ding schon mal Übertaktet? ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Januar 2013)

Da bisher noch keiner geantwortet hat .
Niemand kann in die Zukunft sehen und man sollte bei einem PC immer nur etwas aufrüsten,w enn man mit etwas unzufrieden ist.
Bist du mit der Leistung deines PCs unzufrieden ?


----------



## Lorachil (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
zuerst ein mal wäre der Verwendungszweck interessant und was in Zukunft damit gemacht werden soll. 
Wenn du Dir eine GraKa zulegen willst, würde mich die derzeitige interessieren. An dieser Stelle bräuchte man evl. auch noch ein paar Infos zum System. Also Netzteil, Motherboard usw. 
Sonst kann hier niemand was dazu sagen. 
btw. Wenn es um Spiele geht, die sind, mal salopp ausgedrückt,  zu 80% GPU lastig. Schau also bei einer Neuen ob sie auch passt. (Größe / Schnittstelle / Stromanschlüsse) 
Gruß Lora

edit: zum Übertakten: "http://www.tomshardware.de/Intel-Core-i5-750-Overclocking,testberichte-240421.html" (gidf)


----------



## RedShirt (15. Januar 2013)

Willst Du den i5 loswerden? Ich würd meinen E6700 aufrüsten damit 

(Verwendungszweck ist so das Ding, i5 ist definitiv net schlecht)


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Also kurz und mittelfristig wird der i5 für Spiele ausreichen.
Was die Zukunft bringt, wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ungewiss. 
Theoretisch spielt man in ein paar Jahren vielleicht gar nicht mehr am PC, sondern nutzt eine Konsole dafür. Der Trend der meisten Spielefirmen geht ja auch dahin, da der Absatz größer und lukrativer ist. Allenfalls CPU und Grafikkartenhersteller haben das meiste Interesse daran den PC-Markt weiter zu bedienen.
Im Prinzip solltest du deine CPU erst tauschen, wenn er merklich für deine Zwecke zu langsam werden sollte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Willst Du den i5 loswerden? Ich würd meinen E6700 aufrüsten damit
> 
> (Verwendungszweck ist so das Ding, i5 ist definitiv net schlecht)


Der E6700 ist Socket LGA 775 und der i5 LGA 1156. Das könntest du sowieso vergessen, zumal ich dem TE nicht raten würde, auf diese noch ordentliche CPU zu verzichten.




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also kurz und mittelfristig wird der i5 für Spiele ausreichen.
> Was die Zukunft bringt, wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ungewiss.
> Theoretisch spielt man in ein paar Jahren vielleicht gar nicht mehr am PC, sondern nutzt eine Konsole dafür. Der Trend der meisten Spielefirmen geht ja auch dahin, da der Absatz größer und lukrativer ist. Allenfalls CPU und Grafikkartenhersteller haben das meiste Interesse daran den PC-Markt weiter zu bedienen.
> Im Prinzip solltest du deine CPU erst tauschen, wenn er merklich für deine Zwecke zu langsam werden sollte.



qft


----------



## Shelung (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn es um graka geht ist natürlich zocken gemeint.

Allerdings spielt das ja keine rolle es geht mir einzig um den Prozessor da ich nicht sicher bin ob der noch top ist da man das an aktuellen spielen nicht wirklich feststellt xD
(Nein bevor ich keinen i7 selber Baureihe kriege bleibt der schön da wo er ist ^^ )


Meine Frage kommt daher weil das System so ziemlich auf dem Prozessor aufgebaut ist. 
Packt er High End games schon in nächster zeit nicht mehr würde es sich aus meiner sicht nicht lohnen aufzurüsten da fange ich lieber grad ganz bei null an.
Nur währe das schade da ich den so schön mit 8gb ram versorgt habe und der Rechner so problemfrei alles mitmacht. *Gute Beziehung zum PC ist äuserst wichtig ) 
Naja bis auf die Tatsache das die Temperaturen falsch gezeigt werden. (Sonst läuft der cpu seid über 2 jahren regelmäßig auf 100° und nein das kann ich Nichtmal intel zutrauen ^^)


Achja. Zu meinem kleinen süßen Bildschirm mit 17 Zoll habe ich die ati 5750 mit 1 gb GDDR5.   Black Ops 2 auf max settings 60 fps wobei ich online auf minimal spiele für 180 fps (fragt nicht nach dem sinn^^) Wow geht auch auf Ultra (auch Raids etc) also eigentlich alles.

Aber mit neuem Bildschirm mit viel mehr Pixel wird das nicht gehen...


Netzteil ist von sharkoon mit 600w (das ding hat genug zubehör dabei um ein zweiten PC zu verkabeln )


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2013)

Shelung schrieb:


> Packt er High End games schon in nächster zeit nicht mehr würde es sich aus meiner sicht nicht lohnen aufzurüsten da fange ich lieber grad ganz bei null an.
> Nur währe das schade da ich den so schön mit 8gb ram versorgt habe und der Rechner so problemfrei alles mitmacht. *Gute Beziehung zum PC ist äuserst wichtig )


Genau dieses Problem lässt sich nicht einfach so genau beantworten.
Zwei Beispiele:
Metro 2033 extrem Grafikkartenlastig.
GTA (letzter Teil) sehr CPU lastig.

Die meisten Spiele laufen sehr gut mit einer mittleren CPU. Ich würde mal so aus dem Bauch heraus sagen, dass das locker über 90% sind. Aber das hin und wieder mal ein paar interessante Titel rauskommen, wo es mehr auf die CPU ankommt, als auf die Grafikkarte, kann man nicht ausschliessen.
Am häufigsten profitieren Spiele mit hohem Wimmelfaktor auf dem Bildschirm wie z.B. Strategiespiele oder von mir aus auch ein MMO wie WoW, von einer schnelleren CPU, wenn viel los ist.
Im großen und ganzen sollte aber eine mittlere CPU mit 4 Kerne und ca. 3,2Ghz noch eine ganze Weile reichen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn du dir einen größeren Bildschirm kaufst (=größere Auflösung), wird fast ausschließlich die Grafikkarte mehr belastet.


----------



## Elathar (17. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir einen 
*Intel® Core™ i5-3570K für ca 180€*



Da hast du Spitzenklasse Power für alle aktuelle und kommenden Spiele.
Wenn du es noch besser haben willst, kauf dir den 

*ntel® Core™ i7-3770 für ca. 270€*


Mit den beiden Prozessoren bist du ganz oben dabei. Und noch dazu ist der 3770 auf einer Länge mit dem I7 Extreme was Benchmarks angeht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2013)

Elathar schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen
> *Intel® Core&#8482; i5-3570K für ca 180&#8364;*
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar zusammen mit seiner HD 5750 sind die Prozessoren bestimmt nicht total überdimensioniert. Er kann alles spielen was er will -> Dein Rat: Neuer Prozessor (+ Neues Mainboard was dann auch nochmal fällig wäre) 
-> facepalm

Wenn Aufrüsten bei dem PC, dann die Grafikkarte!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2013)

Elathar schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen
> *Intel® Core™ i5-3570K für ca 180€*


Die CPU kostet den Endkunden 208€ und keine 180€.

Außerdem kommt dazu noch eine neues Mainboard. Aber man muss es ja immer übertreiben


----------



## Shelung (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich vorhätte mir einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen hätte ich das getan. 

Aber dann kann ich (bis auf den ram) ein komplett neues System zusammen basteln. Was unnötig ist wenn der cpu mich nicht plötzlich irgendwo behindert ^^

Und für die Preise für deinen CPU + Mainboard kann ich mir grad ne ultra graka kaufen oder zwei für crossfire ^^


----------



## LittleLocki (18. Januar 2013)

Huhu!
Darf ich mich dem Thema PC Aufrüsten mal anschließen und auch die eine oder andere Frage stellen?
Mein derzeitigeres System:

Mainboard: 	ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3, Sockel AM3, ATX 
CPU:		AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
RAM:		4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
GK:		MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC, 768MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 
HDD:		Samsung SH-223C bare schwarz SATA

Nun zur meinen Fragen. Ich hatte die IDEE mir 16GB Ram einzubauen, da sie derzeit nichts kosten (quasi) frage mich aber welcher gut ist??? 
Und ich suche eine gute Zweitplatte, die derzeitige wird zu voll. Ich frag mich da aber immer was für eine denn gut ist und worauf man bei Festplatten zu achten hat. 
Wennnnn ich dann noch ein wenig Geld über habe eine neue GK. Hab geplant 350€ in die drei Sachen zu investieren. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir Tipps geben. Danke im Voraus!
LG
LittleL


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2013)

LittleLocki schrieb:


> Nun zur meinen Fragen. Ich hatte die IDEE mir 16GB Ram einzubauen, da sie derzeit nichts kosten (quasi) frage mich aber welcher gut ist???
> Und ich suche eine gute Zweitplatte, die derzeitige wird zu voll. Ich frag mich da aber immer was für eine denn gut ist und worauf man bei Festplatten zu achten hat.
> Wennnnn ich dann noch ein wenig Geld über habe eine neue GK. Hab geplant 350€ in die drei Sachen zu investieren. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir Tipps geben. Danke im Voraus!
> LG
> LittleL


Wenn es ums spielen am PC geht, dann brauchst du keine 16GB RAM. 4GB reichen völlig. Maximal 6-8GB wenn man nebenbei noch viel am Laufen hat. Ob der Speicher nun günstig ist oder nicht, es ist in jeden Fall sonst rausgeschmissendes Geld.
Da du ein Festplatte haben willst die ein bisschen Platz bietet, fällt wohl eine SSD erst mal weg. Da könnte ich dir eine Western Digital empfehlen.
WD 1TB ca. 76 Euro
Als Grafikkarte eine nVidia 660ti mit 2GB. Die ist fast genau so schnell wie eine 670er.
Gigabyte 2GB ca. 250Euro
Wenn du eine ATI-Karte willst, musst du andere fragen. Dafür bin ich nicht zuständig. 

Noch mal zum Speicher. Versuch möglichst identischen Speicher einzusetzen. Dann gibt es am wenigsten Probleme.


----------



## Shelung (18. Januar 2013)

16GB Ram wirst du nicht brauchen.  Allerdings empfehle ich doch 8gb. Ich z.b. beispiel habe nach dem start im leerlauf knapp 2gb Auslastung ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn mit deinem PC gemacht? Ich hab im Leerlauf 700-800MB Auslastung, mit Firefox + Thunderbird 1,3GB.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2013)

hab ich auch, der größte teil klaut sich bei mir windows


----------



## Night2010 (18. Januar 2013)

Umso mehr Speicher ihr habt, umso mehr nutzt Win auch.

@Shelung

Kauf dir einen 27" LED und eine HD 7870. Da liegst du so bei 400&#8364;.
Die CPU reicht noch ne Weile. Ich habe noch einen Q9550 und keine Probleme.
Warte noch auf die neuen Intel CPUs, dann kaufe ich mir einen i5 4670k, oder i7 4770k.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

27 Zoll ist ziemlich übertrieben. Wenns einem aber gefällt...


----------



## Shelung (18. Januar 2013)

ja dachte mehr an 24 zoll ^^.
Aber danke für die infos.
Achja Chrome zieht übrigens verdammt viel ram... macht aber auch nichts dafür habe ich ihn ja. den ram.

Zur Bildgröße.

Ich könnte ja auch meinen 42 Zoll Plasma nutzen aber ich mag das irgendwie absolut nicht. Ich habs versucht aus spaß aber ich fühl mich nicht wirklich so wohl dabei...


----------



## LittleLocki (18. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn es ums spielen am PC geht, dann brauchst du keine 16GB RAM. 4GB reichen völlig. Maximal 6-8GB wenn man nebenbei noch viel am Laufen hat. Ob der Speicher nun günstig ist oder nicht, es ist in jeden Fall sonst rausgeschmissendes Geld.
> Da du ein Festplatte haben willst die ein bisschen Platz bietet, fällt wohl eine SSD erst mal weg. Da könnte ich dir eine Western Digital empfehlen.
> WD 1TB ca. 76 Euro
> Als Grafikkarte eine nVidia 660ti mit 2GB. Die ist fast genau so schnell wie eine 670er.
> ...




Ich wollte den Speicher der jetzt im PC drin ist eh raus haben, da man keine weiteren davon bekommt.
Hast du eine Empfehlung für mich? So für komplett neuen RAM? 

Was heißt das eigenltich wenn bei dem Festplatten z.B. Green oder Blue oder Red steht?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2013)

Beim RAM könntest du aber trotzdem ähnlichen von der selben Firma nehmen oder auch Kingston Value Ram.

Bei den Festplatten bedeuten die Farben verschiedene Ausstattungsmerkmale. Die "green" ist die langsamste und aber auch sparsamste, die mit der Bezeichnung "black" sind die schnellsten. "blau" und "rot" liegen irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## LittleLocki (18. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Beim RAM könntest du aber trotzdem ähnlichen von der selben Firma nehmen oder auch Kingston Value Ram.
> 
> Bei den Festplatten bedeuten die Farben verschiedene Ausstattungsmerkmale. Die "green" ist die langsamste und aber auch sparsamste, die mit der Bezeichnung "black" sind die schnellsten. "blau" und "rot" liegen irgendwo dazwischen.



Hmm ok. Bei der Festplatte war ich zwischen dem beiden am überlegen 
1) WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's
2) WD Caviar Green 2TB Sata 6Gb/s

und beim RAM GeIL Enhance Corsa

Wobei ich mir da noch nicht sicher bin.... *seuftz*


----------



## Shelung (18. Januar 2013)

Ich empfehle an dieser stelle mal Alternate.de zu besuchen.  

Übersichtlich, gute Bewertungen und eigentlich recht günstig ^^.


----------



## Jelais99 (18. Januar 2013)

...und guter Service


----------



## myadictivo (19. Januar 2013)

was haut ihr euch eigentlich alles auf die platten um da mehrere 1-2TB laufwerke zu benötigen ?
hab noch 1TB und selbst davon noch 50% frei, obwohl massig steam spiele, mmoprgs clients und musik.

SSD bietet zwar keine TB volumen, aber die 250GB regionen sind imho in bezahlbaren bereichen gelandet und das system profitiert merklich davon.

also wenn ich nicht grade wirklich soviel speicherplatz wie nötig brauche, würd ich mir keine zusätzliche mechanische HD mehr in den rechner hängen


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Januar 2013)

Toll... Ich hab von meine 500GB auch noch 50% frei, es sind halt verschiedene Bedürfnisse, hochauflösende Videos, Musik, Bilder...


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab 4 TB für meine Let's Plays und anderes Zeug, aber das wird wohl nicht mehr lange reichen ^^


----------



## myadictivo (19. Januar 2013)

ja echt ? deshalb sag ich ja, wenn ich nicht wirklich soviel speicherplatz brauche....

übrigens hatte ich die TB platte auch nicht gekauft weil ich den platz brauche, sondern weil der unterschied zw. 500gb und 1TB damals 5 euro ausgemacht hat 

littlelocki hat nichtmal geschrieben wie groß seine platte ist, die jetzt langsam voll wird.
dann anzunehmen ne 250GB ssd würde von vorne herein seinen speicherplatzbedürfnissen nicht ausreichen ist halt a weng komisch 

edit: unter Samsung SH-223C bare schwarz SATA find ich garnix..nur samsung sh-s223c und das ist nen dvd laufwerk/brenner und kein HDD


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Januar 2013)

LittleLocki schrieb:


> Hmm ok. Bei der Festplatte war ich zwischen dem beiden am überlegen
> 1) WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's
> 2) WD Caviar Green 2TB Sata 6Gb/s
> 
> ...


Wenn du unbedingt 16GB benötigst, warum auch immer, dann nimm sie.^^
Bei den Platten dürfte die etwas schnellere die "Blue" sein, die andere dagegen hat mehr Speicher. Also die Frage musst du dir selbst beantworten, ob du eine 2TB-Platte brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Januar 2013)

Also bei der Kombination SSD+Festplatte, würde ich die Green nehmen, da du dann eh die Daten die du häufig hast, schnell griffbereit hast, reicht eine stromsparende (langsamdrehendere, damit geräuschärmer und evtl. langlebiger) HDD vollkommen aus.


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

LittleLocki schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Speicher der jetzt im PC drin ist eh raus haben, da man keine weiteren davon bekommt.
> RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9


Natürlich bekkommst Du den Speicher noch - paar Sekunden googlen und voila!


----------



## Shelung (19. Januar 2013)

Hm ich glaube das aufrüsten hat sich gerade erledigt ^^

Bei meinem Board Asrock P55 pro haben sich seid heute die ram steckplätze A1 und A2 verabschiedet xD

Ram ist vollkommen intakt aber die Steckplätze werden im Bios nicht mehr angezeigt. bzw. das da was belegt währe...


----------



## LittleLocki (20. Januar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ja echt ? deshalb sag ich ja, wenn ich nicht wirklich soviel speicherplatz brauche....
> 
> übrigens hatte ich die TB platte auch nicht gekauft weil ich den platz brauche, sondern weil der unterschied zw. 500gb und 1TB damals 5 euro ausgemacht hat
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen *smile*
UPS Sorry vertan, 

Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II das ist die Festplatte ist grade drin.
Die Festplatte ist dank Arbeit und Hobbie fast voll. Daher brauche ich eine mindestens 1GB oder halt mehr. Klar nutze ich noch einen Externen Speicher aber brauche denn noch mehr intern. 

Ich frage mich grade was ich überhaupt für einen Speicher nutzen darf? Ich bin mir grade gar nicht mehr sicher was ich da überhaupt benutzen darf, weiß nur noch das ich einen DDR3 1333 einbauen darf, aber was ich noch beachten muss weiß ich grade nicht mehr  *smile*. 

LG


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2013)

Also wenn du nur 1 GB brauchst, reicht ein USB-Stick. Wenn du 1TB meinst, dann empfehle ich eine 1TB Festplatte. Wenn du weißt, dass auch die bald voll sein wird, dann nimm gleich 2 oder 3 TB, da ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Januar 2013)

95% allen DDR3 RAM's wird mit deinem Board kompatible sein, falls du ganz sicher gehen willst, geh auf die Herstellerseite deines Mainboards, da sollte eine Liste stehen.


----------



## LittleLocki (20. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur 1 GB brauchst, reicht ein USB-Stick. Wenn du 1TB meinst, dann empfehle ich eine 1TB Festplatte. Wenn du weißt, dass auch die bald voll sein wird, dann nimm gleich 2 oder 3 TB, da ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser.




Ähhhmmmmm ich meinte 1 TB mindestens! Puh man sollte nicht gleich nach dem aufstehen etwas posten *smile*

LG und einen schönen verschneiten Sonntag


----------



## Shelung (20. Januar 2013)

Mann ich könnte heulen -.-

Habe jetzt von 8gb ram nur noch 4gb im singel channel...  jetzt wo ich herausgefunden habe das prozessor aufrüsten unnötig ist xD

Jetzt kann ich mir  ein neues Board kaufen -.- und selbst mit einem guten günstigen amd prozessor sind das knapp 200 euro.


Edit: Und amd sind langsam ^^


----------

